# arm problem



## ezy424 (May 16, 2014)

Hey guys I am having arm problems I am a righty but for some reason I feel like my right arm is smaller than my left I had an MRI on my shoulder because I usually get pain but nothing nothing shows up anyone with the same problem that could help me


----------



## anewguy (May 16, 2014)

Nope.  My arms are pretty even.  Is this something that has always been an issue, or only since you began lifting?


----------



## DF (May 16, 2014)

My nondominant arm is smaller.  A possibility would be some type of nerve damage causing an issue.


----------



## DreamChaser (May 16, 2014)

DF said:


> My nondominant arm is smaller.  A possibility would be some type of nerve damage causing an issue.



Start jacking off with your nondominant hand


----------



## ezy424 (May 16, 2014)

anewguy said:


> Nope.  My arms are pretty even.  Is this something that has always been an issue, or only since you began lifting?



Yea only wean I lift. If I stop lifting and I go back to natural shape is good bit wean I get big I fell it heaven if I bay a new shirt I fell it more snug on my left the my right


----------



## shenky (May 16, 2014)

ezy424 said:


> Hey guys I am having arm problems I am a righty but for some reason I feel like my right arm is smaller than my left I had an MRI on my shoulder because I usually get pain but nothing nothing shows up anyone with the same problem that could help me



I didn't realize you were a UGBB sponsor


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 16, 2014)

shenky said:


> I didn't realize you were a UGBB sponsor



I moved it.


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 17, 2014)

My symmetry is fukked for real. I think we all have it to some degree. I think isolation and DB work is the best route to equaling things out.


----------



## bvs (May 17, 2014)

im not sure but it could be because another muscle is taking over a bit on that side. most likely front delt. everyone has imbalances maybe throw in an extra few preacher curls on that side


----------



## TriniJuice (May 17, 2014)

i have the same prob...my left arm is smaller than my right (dominant arm)
most my exercises involving arm movement are with a barbell; what i used to do was add an extra 2.5-5lb plate (depending on the lift) 
shxt really gets your suppressive arm involved in the lift more..did that for about a month and stopped, only because it didn't feel like i was doing the lift naturally
i was focusing more on my weak arm than the actual lift, and than i just stopped caring about symmetry


----------



## ezy424 (May 17, 2014)

Thanks guys I really apresiated


----------

